# Game Controllers in windows 7



## JamesBurke (Mar 16, 2010)

I purchesed PES2010 PRO EVOLUTION SOCCER and it works perfectly on my PC, a Dell Optiplex GX620. Pentium* 4 CPU 3.20GHz. Windows XP OS.I use a PSX-USB adapter dual controller and have no problems whatsoever with it. Even though it is below the minimum specification I did not encounter any problem with the game.
*** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** **** I recently purchased a HP Pavilion dv7 - 3020sa notebook PC, AMD turion ll Dual-Core Mobile Processor M520. 4MB DDR2. Windows 7 Home Premium (64 bit). The graphics are far superior on the notebook and I imagine the gameplay would improve as well, if I could get the PSX-USB adapter dual controller to work. I installed the game, no problem. I then went to the settings options menu to configure the controller options. The only option open to me was a XBOX 360 controller. Since I don't have one, and don't intend to get one, I would likee to know if is possible to use my original controllers that work on my Dell PC.
*** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** I have tried to install the PSX-USB adapter dual controller using the set up USB game controller option in Windows 7 and a Game Controllers window opens but does not recognise the fact that the controller is connected. In the Settings - Pro Evolution Soccer 2010 settings window, controller options , I am not given the choice for controller, even though there is device option for 4 controllers. It simply does not recognise the fact that there is another controller present, other than a XBOX 360 one. I have clicked on the buttons marked DirectInput and Xinput but nothing has happened.
*** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** **** I would appreciate any help that you can give me on the matter.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello,
are you sure that your controller is supported on Windows 7?
if it's a bit old maybe it's not supported
if you can provide us with the manufacturer of the PSX Adapter we can try to locate the proper diver for Windows 7, if it's compatible


----------



## JamesBurke (Mar 16, 2010)

In the Dual PSX-USB Adapter properties, the manufacturere is described as unavailable.
The driver provider is Microsoft.
The driver date is 21/06/2006.
The driver version is 6.1.7600.16385

In the USB Input device properties, when I click on the updatedriver buttonand then click on 'Search automatically for updated driver software' I get the following message "The best driver software for your device is already installed."


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm using that same adapter in Win7 with no issues. I'm also just using the drivers provided by Win7.


----------



## JamesBurke (Mar 16, 2010)

ebackhus said:


> I'm using that same adapter in Win7 with no issues. I'm also just using the drivers provided by Win7.


That works fine for you. I am just wondering what it is that I am doing incorrectly?

Thank You


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Swap it to another USB port.


----------

